# Ships collide in English Channel (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Two ships are involved in a minor collision in the English Channel, according to Dover Coastguards.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Is it the BBC or the Dover Coastguard that seem unaware that BST (British Summer Time) ended on 26th October?


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

As the old Indian(Canadian)said"only the white man would cut a foot off the bottom of his blanket ,then sow it onto the top ,and figure he had a longer blanket.(double summer time)


----------

